
Politicians Rush to Blame Encryption for Brussels Attacks - dragonbonheur
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160322/11200133982/before-we-even-know-details-politicians-rush-to-blame-encryption-brussels-attacks.shtml
======
treebeard901
Blaming encryption is probably easier for them than to explain why all of the
unprecedented surveillance that has been in place for years failed to stop yet
another attack.

------
studentrob
We really need to get the point across that no government would be able to
enforce a law that requires a certain software design (in this case, back
doors) in all commercial and free software.

It's the equivalent of requiring people to say or write only certain things.
Even China and North Korea do not do that successfully, and they try really
really hard.

Our representatives and law enforcement are woefully uninformed about this
issue, and it hurts the public because fingers are being pointed in the wrong
direction. While we are infighting, terrorists are making strides.

It seems even Obama still thinks there is a way to stop criminals from using
encryption, as his Press Secretary Josh Earnest mentions in a daily briefing
last Friday [1]

[1]
[https://youtu.be/LRR2B5f82e0?t=38m25s](https://youtu.be/LRR2B5f82e0?t=38m25s)

